# Club Optima Treasure Island Waterpark Wisconsin



## Miss Marty (Mar 5, 2009)

Club Optima at Treasure Island Waterpark Resort Wisconsin
RCI #7550 Wisconsin Dells, WI 53965 USA 1-800-800-4997

All Club Optima Family Vacations one bedroom suites are furnished with 
the conveniences of home including a kitchen with granite countertops, 
an attractive living area with large, plasma-screen TV, fireplace and a 
queen size pullout sofa

Q: 
When you stay at Club Optima on an exchange
do you get any complimentary waterpark passes 

Q: 
Does the resort offer any incentives for previewing 
Club Optima Resort and Treasure Island Waterpark

club-optima .com


----------



## DpBp (Mar 13, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Club Optima at Treasure Island Waterpark Resort Wisconsin
> RCI #7550 Wisconsin Dells, WI 53965 USA 1-800-800-4997
> 
> 
> ...


I believe The Club Optima units are now managed by Bluegreen.  When you stay at the resort with Bluegreen, you get 4 passes per 2 br unit booked.  This gives you full access to the water park and the indoor amusement park.  It is a really good deal.  I am not sure if this same deal applies to RCI trades, but I call in advance to make sure.

Bluegreen will offer incentives to take a "Preview" at Christmas Mountain Village while you are staying at Club Optima.  Christmas Mountain is only about 3-5 miles from Mt Olympus.


----------

